# مواد الهندسة الصناعية؟



## hatem911 (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انشاء الله انا ناوي على هندسة صناعية بس حبيت اعرف مواد هذا التخصص و اغلب الجامعات في كم سنة تقدر تخلص من البكلوريوس 

و شكرا ​


----------



## hatem911 (6 أبريل 2013)

معقولة ما في احد بيدرس هندسة صناعية ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## فخري الزبيدي (18 يوليو 2013)

أتقدم بأجمل التهاني والتبريكات لإدارة وأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك ، وأسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق للجميع .


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 يوليو 2013)

حسب نظام الدراسة بجامعة بنغازي )قاريونس سابقاً) هو أربع سنوات سنة عام وثلاث سنوات تخصص... ونرفق لكم مواد التخصص للهندسة الصناعية بجامعة بنغازي وهو نفس البرنامج المعمول به في أغلب جامعات العالم.


----------



## mustafa matos (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم :
تخصص الهندسة الصناعية عبارة عن دراسة لمدة خمس سنوات يدرس فيها الطالب السنة الاولي جميع متطلبات اي طالب بكلية الهندسة والسنة التانية يبداء بدراسة علوم الهندسة الصناعية والميكانيكية والانتاج مثل اساسيات ادارة الانتاج الصيانة تخطيط المشروعات بحوث العمليات انتقال الحرارة هندسة الموائع ادارة الورش تصميم الالات الفلزات واللافلزات خواص المواد الادارة الصناعية ادارة الجودة ...رسم ميكانيكي ....وهكدا الي ان يصل للمشروع الدي يختاره بالتعاون مع المشرف وبالمناقشة يكون استكمل 152 وحدة اي ساعة دراسية .


----------



## المهندس عمار فهد (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اما بعد فالامر مختلف بالنسبه للعراق حيث انه تكون الدراسه في هذا القسم لمدة اربع سنوات يدرس فيها الطالب المواد الموضحه في الرابط التالي حيث انه رابط لكية هندسة الخوارزمي في جامعة بغدادhttp://www.kecbu.uobaghdad.edu.iq/PageViewer.aspx?id=40 

و هنالك ملاحظه اخرى يسمى هذا القسم في العراق بقسم هندسة التصنيع المؤتمت حديثا (علما انه كان يسمى بقسم هندسة التصنيع سابقا)
علما ان الدراسة باللغه الانكليزيه 
عذرا على الاطاله و تقبلو تحياتي انا اخوكم المهندس عمار فهد.......


----------

